# My animation



## edott (Apr 3, 2008)

This is a link to a short computer animation that i did, 10 seconds long. hoping this is the right  place to post this.

2000 AH: Recon Drone

I am working on a much longer, piece of work.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 3, 2008)

I can see how you'd have done the landscape in Bryce, and the models, but was the animation also done in Bryce? If so, I never knew you could. Nice one.


----------



## edott (Apr 3, 2008)

Lenny said:


> I can see how you'd have done the landscape in Bryce, and the models, but was the animation also done in Bryce? If so, I never knew you could. Nice one.


 
I did the animation using bryce and another program called particle illusion 3 which is just fantastic.


----------



## HowardSW (Apr 18, 2008)

That's great!


----------



## chang1326 (Jan 29, 2009)

nice one make a bit longer version of that..This indeed is very small one and got finished before it starts...nywayz nice work done Paul....


----------



## edott (Oct 25, 2010)

2000 AH: Space Freighter

space ship


----------

